# Navajo Churro?



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anyone breed these? I desperately want some


----------



## puredelite (Feb 27, 2011)

Navajo-Churro are a rare breed that is hard to find, at least in the eastern part of the country. You might try the ALBC ( American Livestock Breeds Conservancy) for a list of breeders. There are a couple in MA and VT. Hope this helps you in your quest!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't own any, but they are all over down here in Arizona. They're neat looking sheep and seem really hardy.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 7, 2011)

Still looking locally... I'm as close as NJ to a breeder who has some available. May have to take a road trip


----------



## Stempelfarm (Mar 13, 2011)

I am lucky enough to own 7 Navajo Churro. They are amazing animals, they're perfect for this area, I'm in southern Utah. Before I got my sheep I was able to go to a couple really great farms, dedicated to NC sheep. These were both awesome experiences. There is a really great group on yahoogroups with some super knowledgeable people. Once you meet and talk to people you may be surprised by what you can find in your area. Some of my sheep I got from a ranch that is still working on bringing this breed back, and distributing them with Navajo tribes. I got two sheep from another guy who was changing his focus to cattle and had just a couple of sheep left, they were in his back yard in Salt Lake City. 

I have 4 ewes, a ram, and a little wether pet. We just welcomed our first lamb, a little ewe 3 weeks ago. We have 2 more ewes ready to lamb anytime.

Join the group, if possible come out west and see some ranches, it's worth it just to see these sheep out in the desert among the sage and rabbit brush.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 13, 2011)

They're an awesome breed. I saw a flock that was for sale and hesitated and missed out I'll look for those Yahoo links Thanks!


----------



## adevill1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't know if you're still interested in Navajo Churro sheep, but I recently came across your post and I have a small herd in upstate NY.  I have two pregnant ewes as do my neighbors (we share a ram).  They should be lambing any day now - not sure what we'll get, but I am interested in selling some of the lambs.

I only have four sheep myself and they are all super friendly and fun - like gettting scratched behind the ears etc.  If this is what you are interested in let me know and I'll keep you posted about how the lambing goes.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh yes 

PM me with details! Please!

Can you post pix of them?

or email me..

Are they 2 or 4 horned? Excited


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 23, 2011)

Where did you go   my hopes were up.


----------



## adevill1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry about the slower response.

We have a four horned ram who is the dad.  One mom is white and the other brown. 

Maybe send me your email and I can send you pics that way? I am more used to using/checking email.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 24, 2011)

Yay...I loove the 4 horned rams  I'll pm you!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm still searching... please everyone keep your eyes out for them and give me a shout!

Thanks
Cindy


----------

